# NPD Vintage Spec Mythical Overdrive



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Got one of these in today. Recently have gone down the klon rabbit hole. Soul Food, RYRA and now the Rimrock MO. Really like this one.










What are you guys using for Klones?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I did the same thing after the Timmy clean boost craze,,., settled on the Arc Effects Klone V2, three years going I think


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

D.I.Y


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

vadsy said:


> I did the same thing after the Timmy clean boost craze,,., settled on the Arc Effects Klone V2, three years going I think


what is it that has you settle in the arc klone?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

the5chord said:


> what is it that has you settle in the arc klone?


I liked the edge of breakup dirt, seemed pretty mild still and perfect for an always on pedal. The volume boost that wasn't all clean and transparent like the Timmy, which I got tired of because I was ready for a little colour to the tone. It still managed to fatten things up and boost a little mids at the same time. I was looking for something like that playing a lot of single coil guitars at the time. Tone knob still helped EQ a bit but less knobs to turn on the fly. I guess it just stuck.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Once I got a Kingsley Minstrel my klone days ended.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

vadsy said:


> I liked the edge of breakup dirt, seemed pretty mild still and perfect for an always on pedal. The volume boost that wasn't all clean and transparent like the Timmy, which I got tired of because I was ready for a little colour to the tone. It still managed to fatten things up and boost a little mids at the same time. I was looking for something like that playing a lot of single coil guitars at the time. Tone knob still helped EQ a bit but less knobs to turn on the fly. I guess it just stuck.


Maybe that’s it for me too. Not sure I am ever going to like transparent boosts or overdrives. Playing single coils for the most part as well.

I am a little annoyed cause I like the boost of the RYRA but the overdrive of the Mythical Overdrive.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I use a KTR. I also stack it and use it to boost a Zendrive.


----------

